# Grambo's 2x Whittle V8



## Grambo (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, I figured I'd start a build-it thread. I spent the last month rebuilding the Millrite I acquired. I cut my first metal on it and it is VERY NICE. My little Atlas horizontal (with a homemade vertical attachment) looks soooo small. I'm going to re-motor the millrite. for one thing, I don't have 3ph. I'm going to put a DC treadmill motor on it. I love those things. People give them away for free. I usually can get the motor controller to work too. Anyhow, after I relayed out my workshop, MASSIVE 1 car garage!!!!!!!!, I started the crankshaft rough cut.
Also looking at getting one of those quick wedge tool posts. I'm sure a Shars AXA will be fine.

Cheers 
-Grambo


----------



## bazmak (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking good on the refurb,i get more pleasure getting old tools back to new than i do making things


----------



## Grambo (Nov 25, 2015)

Made some progress. Have 8 cylinders cut. The 2 dark ones have been heat treated but not cleaned. I have the top crankcase roughed out. I made one piston to see how it fits. Look'in GOOD!! I made one practice ring out of a cast brake cylinder. I now need to try the ring heat process to put spring in. I'll wait to make the final rings once all the pistons are done. COOL!!
Oh. I got the quick change tool post and it definitely helped cranking out the cylinders.
Cheers
-Grambo


----------



## Grambo (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi All,
I figured I should post my progress on my 2x Whittle V8! Things are progressing slowly but well. As Eric says in the article, patience. I probably have about 10-15 hours a week to work on it. Multiply that by a year. Loving every minute! My shop has come along way. I have DRO on my Millrite. Aquired a rotory table and a Dumore post grinder. :thumbup:The pictures are not in order. At the time of this post, I have most of the large parts complete. Assembly as only been check fits as I finish pieces. I have the camshaft cut and am working on the valves and all the valve components. Those pictures will follow. I need to build a little engine stand for the assembly work. 
Merry Christmas
Graham


----------



## Grambo (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi All,
Here's some progress on my 2x Whittle V8.
I have all the major components done and am working on the stuff that I have to dream up. The electronic ignition system! I had to make a second cam shaft. the first one was mirror image. I cut it from back to front. It was kinda confusing in Eric's article.:wall:.
Oh well, I cut the second one in half the time and it is better. I am going to put a walbro carb on it with rexel 1/4-32 spark plugs. I also think the open exhaust header are going to look cool. I need to make an air intake. 
as you can see, I did make an engine stand complete with swivel wheels...........COOL! 
I also made some spark plug boots from silicone and corn starch. you guys should try it, it's easy.
Here's a pic of my shop. I don't know how some of you guys keep your shops so clean.....th_wav. I am stuffed in a one stall garage. Ho, and my RC airplane trailer
Cheers
Graham:thumbup:


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks great so far. I guarantee my work space is far messier than yours! I'd be interested in hearing more about your spark plug boot construction process - I'm almost at the point where I need multiples of them and wondered where I was going to get them, so making them is definitely on the cards.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 4, 2017)

Very impressive work. I too would like to know about your "corn starch and silicone" casting method for sparkplug boots.---Brian


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 4, 2017)

This is some really beautiful work.  And, I love your "Mustang" trailer. :thumbup:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 4, 2017)

Cogsy--I just did a google search on this casting process, and there is a lot about it on the internet. this youtube link covers a lot of it.--Brian
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50AkrE1s9Iw[/ame]


----------



## Grambo (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, I use nitrile gloves to keep my hands clean. Sprinkle down a table spoon of corn starch and squirt a blob of 100% silicone. mix it a little then add a dab of acrilic paint (50 cent bottle from art store.). Knead it all up until it's good and mixed. Add more corn starch if it gets sticky. That's it. Push it into your mold and wait an hour (or less). 
Now the mold is 2 slabs of aluminum clamped together with holes drilled into it. There's 2 little blocks that screw fit in and hold a 1/8" brass rod in place for the inside diameters...................and .........Voila............it's DONE
-Graham


----------



## raspii (Aug 4, 2017)

Grambo said:


> Yeah, I use nitrile gloves to keep my hands clean. Sprinkle down a table spoon of corn starch and squirt a blob of 100% silicone. mix it a little then add a dab of acrilic paint (50 cent bottle from art store.). Knead it all up until it's good and mixed. Add more corn starch if it gets sticky. That's it. Push it into your mold and wait an hour (or less).
> Now the mold is 2 slabs of aluminum clamped together with holes drilled into it. There's 2 little blocks that screw fit in and hold a 1/8" brass rod in place for the inside diameters...................and .........Voila............it's DONE
> -Graham





Thanks for sharing that technique Graham, what a great idea and so simple.

I know I'll be trying it in future when i need some covers for the next project which will hopefully be a v12!

All the best and keep up the great work!

From Pat


----------



## GRAYHIL (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello Grambo
I have a Whittle 10.6 cc V8 that has never run, 
Do you know what fuel I should buy in the UK?
Graham


----------



## Grambo (Sep 6, 2018)

Mine uses regular spark plugs, therefore standard petrol(gas).
The "per print" Whittle uses glow plugs, so you need radio control model engine fuel.
It's a methanol/ nitro-methane, lubricant mix.


----------



## GRAYHIL (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you Grambo
As I understand it there are various mixtures you can buy, I was after a specific grade/type to buy for my Whittle with glow plugs.
Graham


----------



## Grambo (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello All,
I finished my engine (last summer) !
This youtube link shows my first pops...............What a fabulous moment!!!!
I am still trying to find the right carburetor that doesn't need a vaccuum pulse.
Maybe I need a fuel pump. I will be tweeking it this summer
Cheers
Graham


----------



## The_reach (Mar 7, 2021)

Superb looking engine, great work indeed


----------

